# Hello to all my martial arts brothers and sisters



## thunderfoot (May 28, 2007)

Hello everyone. I joined a couple of months ago but havent posted untill now. I am a karateka from Jackson Michigan. I have been training since 1980 and it has become a major part of my life. I'm looking forward to meeting other martial artists and sharing wisdom.
thanks for your time

Thom Thunderfoot Futrell


----------



## Kacey (May 28, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:  Thanks for saying hello.


----------



## MJS (May 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! 

Mike


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 28, 2007)

Welcome and hello.  Hope you have fun.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 28, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 28, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## stone_dragone (May 28, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## kidswarrior (May 28, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Thunderfoot.


----------



## terryl965 (May 28, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## seasoned (May 28, 2007)

Wisdom sharing is good, see you somewhere on the board. Welcome.


----------



## Tames D (May 28, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 28, 2007)

Hello Thom, welcome to MT ... happy posting!


----------



## stickarts (May 28, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (May 28, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..


----------



## IcemanSK (May 28, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Thom!


----------



## Callandor (May 28, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Shaderon (May 29, 2007)

Welcoem to the boards and happy posting!


----------



## mjd (May 29, 2007)

Lot of Martial Arts in the state of Michigan :ultracool, I just teste for my 3rd degree in Flint, right behind the GM truck plant.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (May 29, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Zida'sukara (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome To MT  :wavey:


----------

